# Kirby's Thread



## Deac77 (Sep 19, 2012)

Since everyone is making a thread for their gu thought i would too (so didn't mean to rhyme but decided to leave it)

well ive been researching tegus for 3 years now and been waiting and waiting and waiting i knew from the beginning i wanted a hybrid because i dont find the reds attractive unless they are low contrast and those are hard to find and i love the black and whites with orange on them so i got to googleing and i saw TeguTerras "Peach Tegu" about a year ago well i kept looking and found out that that hybrid was fairly common and waited till i found a baby that i knew id be happy with. Laura posted on fuanclassfieds and i noticed she was a TT member so i decided to lurk around again i figured with how beautiful they were she'd be sold out in a week or to so i waited and waited until some one updated the thread saying she still had him 6 weeks later i decided i had to ask and see who was left she sent me pictures and that was the end of it i saw Kirby and was sold i immediately started looking for a forever cage and a started cage and once i got them and tested temp and humidity i told her i wanted him he arrived yesterday and i couldn't be more happy a long while ago some one on here told me "don't settle wait till you find the one you want" and he couldn't be more right Laura was great and caring she sent me pics when ever asked and even sent me pics on the way to the post office outside the post office and made sure he made it ok! she was a dream to work with and seemed just as excited for me as I was for getting Kirby!
Well he's been settled and is actually eating already as well as not hiding 100% of the time lol!

Well now to the part ya'll care most about PICTURES!!!!!!

When Laura Sent Me the Email











When he arrived yesterday and in his cage!






























He had no Problem Snuggling!



















Photos From Today he's eating and Basking!!!!


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Well he snuggled today!!! I turned my giant closet into a taming room!!! He did wonderful!
[attachment=5244]
[attachment=5245]
[attachment=5246]


----------



## Steven. (Sep 20, 2012)

Great looking tegu man. Nice and slow with these guys. Dont rush things with him eventhough im pretty sure he calm already since he's one of laura's lol..


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Not rushing at all he was out and about I set my hand in the tank while I fiddled on the computer and he crawled into it! Then I pulled him out and we went to the closet he free roamed a while before coming and snuggling behind my back e crawled all over me before that I just kinda ignored him lol


----------



## Steven. (Sep 21, 2012)

Wonderful. Keep that up and you guys will be pals before you know it.

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 21, 2012)

That little one was one of the tamest and biggest. I wish his shed was a little better when I sent him to you. I think his colors will be really nice once this shed comes through.

Thank you for the nice review. I appreciate it.  I have to say that all the buyers I've sold to have also been a pleasure to work with. Everyone is considerate and communication is smooth. I'm glad you have a new little friend to enjoy!


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 21, 2012)

Laura every spec of she'd that comes off he's amazing looking!!!! I can't get over his colors and he'll get a whole weekend with out me bugging him bc I gotta work nights all weekend so ill be sleeping  lol


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 21, 2012)

Well today Kirby didn't come out till I started misting his cage scared the crude outta me bc he popped outta the mulch and ran to the other side after I was done misting he stayed up and basked for a while and I think he may have eaten. He has been very picky on eating only eating a bite or two here and there he did eat about half his turkey when I first got him in but after that he's kinda just stopped eating he will take pinkies sometimes but and ate some boiled egg but never as much as I expected I'm getting ready to leave work now and he's back burrowed again it seems he only come out bout a hour or so a day and if I'm there I can catch him and try and socialize (I don't mean actually grab and catch lol) maybe he's still stressed? I haven't given him a soak but I keep his tank misted well and keep humidity at about 70% with a 105-125 basking temp depending on the time of day (need to get a stronger bulb I think) is he being typical or should I be worried? I kinda don't want him to hibernate lol but maybe he's getting ready for that?


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 21, 2012)

I've noticed a lot of people saying their tegus are slowing down. Even mine around here are doing the same..including two babies I'm holding. Early hibernation???


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm really hoping not I'm hoping its still stress! You sent him to me fat but idk if I can handle hibernation I'd be freaking out on if he's still alive or not


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 21, 2012)

Donatello just started eating well and it's been a couple weeks. You read all my freak outs over it in several places I'm sure


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 21, 2012)

Yea I have kym haha I'm sure it's just stress


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 23, 2012)

See him today?


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yea kym I did!!!

Well Kirby ate almost half a boiled egg and one pinkie mouse also he was wanting out to roam around so I set my hand into his cage a set it there he walked around it a few time smelling me before climbing into my hand and staying still I lifted him out and we went into the closet where I let him free roam then after about 30 mins (not wanting to stress him out) he got a bath and then got fed he's seeming more active and way more social now


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 23, 2012)

That's awesome. I can't wait to have a closet for Donatello. Wednesday I will.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yea it's amazing I'll try and get more pictures tomorrow snuggled!!!
[attachment=5291]


----------



## Kym123089 (Sep 23, 2012)

Awe  so cute


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yea he's awesome haha


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 25, 2012)

Well we are having a good day he's eaten is out and I think the pillow case I put in the cage helped a ton! Now we are in the closet free roaming and he's not shy at all
[attachment=5313]
[attachment=5314]
[attachment=5315]
[attachment=5316]
[attachment=5317]
[attachment=5318]
He seems to live this shirt I had on yesterday [attachment=5319]


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 26, 2012)

heres a new vid i just took of Kirby he's quite spoiled we are doing our free roam thing right now lol

http://youtu.be/sedBjfhJ5zQ
And a new pic of him
[attachment=5350]


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 27, 2012)

Well Kirby had scramble eggs (half cooked) and gizzards haha man did he enjoy them but its been storming all day here and he's taken to borrowing kinda sucks I wanted to work with him more


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 30, 2012)

Just a quick update before I get ready for work Kirby has taken a liking to fuzzys over pinkies and even though they seemed big to me at first he's tearing through them at least one every other day today he was particularly messy in that he shook the think and chewed or till blood was all over his cage and him lol he also got his new blanket a pillow case I slept on for a week (since he pooed on his old one) and seems to love it he snuggled up to it right away also he got his forever cage a FREE vision cage when he grows into it 

[attachment=5384]

[attachment=5385]

[attachment=5386]


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 30, 2012)

He's looking great! I'm super jealous of free vision cages. XD


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 30, 2012)

I know it's awesome! My friend called me "still looking for a Vision cage?" Yup "I got one for ya " how much? "Free come get it" 

I was like wtf


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 1, 2012)

Bath time for Kirby and some new pics 

[attachment=5404]

[attachment=5405]


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 1, 2012)

Cute! Love all the spots. 

You just can't beat free!


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 1, 2012)

Laura he's been amazing and is eating like a pig! His spots are awesome I hope he keeps them!


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just a quick update vid and feeding vid i shot it wrong so its narrow lol

http://youtu.be/VHoYVIQZY7A

http://youtu.be/D5pnIRlDzSQ


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 6, 2012)

New vid and a update today he some how for 2 fuzzys in him haha not sure how that worked!!

http://youtu.be/ycEe4vrtGj4


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 7, 2012)

Kirby decided it was too cold to leave his tent for lunch

[attachment=5443]


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 12, 2012)

Anything that smells like me is hijacked for the basking spot lol [attachment=5505]


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 20, 2012)

Just a few more pics and a quick update Kirby is going 90 to nothing hasn't slowed at all and eats like crazy all day lol he's about to shed for the 3rd time since I've had him in super excited about him and couldn't ask for a better gu well here's the pics 

[attachment=5551]
[attachment=5552]
[attachment=5553]
[attachment=5554]


Also a quick vid 

http://youtu.be/izyDqf7CkbM


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 20, 2012)

Awwww, nice to hear that he's doing so well!


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 20, 2012)

Great job

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks guys! Also Laura I was hoping you could give me Kirby's hatch date?


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 20, 2012)

That would be June 14th!


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks Laura you're the best!


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 21, 2012)

Well Kirby finished shedding again today a lot easier than the first time and man his colors never cease to amaze me 

[attachment=5563]

[attachment=5564]
[attachment=5565]

And for giggles a random one of Rex eating a quail

[attachment=5566]


Also these where yesterday before his shed

[attachment=5567]

[attachment=5568]

[attachment=5569]


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 22, 2012)

I love rex! I have a dwarf male pyxie and a juvie full pyxie. Frogs are one my favorites.


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 22, 2012)

Me too he's so much fun! But unlike with the gu I have to actually watch my fingers!!!! 

[attachment=5573]


----------



## Steven. (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow kriby is stunning. I have a weakness for white faces.. Actually just lighter tegus in general.. And kriby.. Just wow.. This pics after his shed is ridiculous.. He looks amazing.. Keep up the great work!!!

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 24, 2012)

I love the white faces, too. That is my favorite part about this clutch. It's not my doing...the tegus get the credit, lol. I was just blessed to have two nice tegus to breed this year.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 24, 2012)

Yea I love kirby looks when I get a bigger place in going to get a ready from.u laura

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Godzilla shed the top of his head yesterday and he didn't really get lighter but his head is real shiny lol plus I see the shed breaking up around his joints between his legs and body so hopefully soon

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 24, 2012)

He gets more whir every shed and is a joy to keep he follows me around the closet now when I'm in there he's rather sleep curled on me than in his humid hide I made for when he free roams haha the closet could honestly work for a cage it has everything he needs but that's just where we spend time together lol


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: RE: Kirby's Thread*



Deac77 said:


> He gets more whir every shed and is a joy to keep he follows me around the closet now when I'm in there he's rather sleep curled on me than in his humid hide I made for when he free roams haha the closet could honestly work for a cage it has everything he needs but that's just where we spend time together lol



Nice I need to.her Godzilla like.that bit.my kids run wild the. The cat and dog running lose my beardie sees him and tears her tank up he just ignores all them lol he only climbs me when he is in the bath

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 24, 2012)

Nah Kirby's spoiled lol some pics from today

[attachment=5585]
[attachment=5586]

[attachment=5587]

[attachment=5588]

[attachment=5589]


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 24, 2012)

Do you mind if I save some of these photos of Kirby as he grows? It's nice to have an idea of what they look like as they get older.


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 24, 2012)

yea go ahead! i take photos all the time hes my baby lol! (even if he has for the most part stolen my closet lol)


----------



## Steven. (Oct 24, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> Do you mind if I save some of these photos of Kirby as he grows? It's nice to have an idea of what they look like as they get older.



Isn't it nice to know laura that almost all of your babies you can keep track of as they grow up?... From most of the breeders that i've spoken to, that all they wish.. Your living a dream..lol


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 25, 2012)

I know, it is pretty cool! I spend a lot of time with them when they are here and I get rather attached because they are sooo cute. I'm such a little girl at heart. So it is pretty neat to be able to see them grow and go to good homes. Plus, you can't really keep them all to see their adult colors. So it is also nice to see how they turn out.


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 26, 2012)

He's absolutely awesome and I love that I can show you how much I love him and how much I want to give him a good home! He's so great and it's awesome to show you how he grows up!


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 26, 2012)

Laura do you think you can post a pic of Kirby's parents please?


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 27, 2012)

Just a few updated photos


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 28, 2012)

This is the most recent photo I have of mom:

Kreacher, 2007 Varnyard B/W






And Dad:
Charlie, 2007 Red tegu


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 28, 2012)

They look awesome! No wonder Kirby is so beautiful and Charlie is so white!


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah, I really like Charlie. I wish I could find a female red like that.


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 28, 2012)

I love the high white reds they are the only reds I want


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 31, 2012)

Well quick update while in the road haha (don't fret not the one driving) this week I'm helping my girlfriend move about 2 hours away well Kirby had to go with me since there isn't anyone to take care of him luckily she had a 30gal long tank (not ideal) but a good temp tank for a visit well I'm pleased to say he handle the trip with ease he had hand Warner's in the tote thingy to help keep him warm and we took his 2 pillowcases he so fond of lol he showed not signs of stressed and seemed to love the compact carrying case thing and even went for my hamburger through the tote I was really happy to see him take it so well since once he's a adult he will join the club for my educational shows well here's a few pics 

(Ok can't load on the road I guess haha


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 6, 2012)

Well Kirby is growing like a weed he hit 2 foot last week and is dulling out getting ready to shed his appetite has yet to slow for winter and he's becoming more of a snuggle bug every day since the trip he's done nothing but eat and grow responds to his name most of the time now and is just spoiled rotten here's a quick update video and some pics

http://youtu.be/6jo9E29QpZ0

The trip we took 















His home away from home





Just some update pics 









































http://youtu.be/ywz_Wpk3RUE


----------



## ReptileGuy (Nov 6, 2012)

JEEEZ. Kirby is just on a wild growth spurt!!!  he is gonna be a BEAUTIFUL adult


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 6, 2012)

I know can't wait!


----------



## Steven. (Nov 6, 2012)

Said it once... Ill say it again.. That white is amazing!

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 6, 2012)

wow, those are nice!


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice he growing

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you thank you but I can't take all the credit mom and dad did most the work oh and Laura lol!


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 10, 2012)

Few more pics! 

[attachment=5733]

[attachment=5734]

[attachment=5735]

[attachment=5736]

[attachment=5737]

[attachment=5738]

[attachment=5739]

[attachment=5740]

[attachment=5741]

[attachment=5742]

He looks like a mini deinonychus!!


Also wanted to add kirby has hit 25 inches that's almost a 10 inch increase in a month!


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 11, 2012)

http://youtu.be/Z36PRioY-ag


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kirby today I've been gone for the holidays bout 4 days I took him out to feed and he was more interested in sitting on my lap or getting his head rubbed than eating was cute lol

[attachment=5818]

[attachment=5819]

[attachment=5820]


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 23, 2012)

More Kirby updates!

[attachment=5821]

[attachment=5822]

[attachment=5823]


Kirby's new vid watch it 

http://youtu.be/swzCCcPKyx8


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice he is growing

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just a bit haha


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 23, 2012)

That's better thean nothing

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 23, 2012)

How's godzillas shed? Still there?


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 23, 2012)

Actually the body she but not.the tail and head all the way but now he is shedding again

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 1, 2012)

Kirby just finished ANOTHER full shed and his appetite is back with a vengeance! I have to order some more food ASAP lol

[attachment=5880]

[attachment=5881]

[attachment=5882]

[attachment=5883]

[attachment=5885]

And he slept like this last night haha! Came home at 6am from work and he was just sleeping lol

[attachment=5884]


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice how u get him to shed so essy

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 1, 2012)

Guess he's well hydrated and healthy the shed just falls off he hasn't had a bad shed yet if Godzilla is hydrated shedding shouldn't be a problem


Kirby feeding video and showing how well he sheds

http://youtu.be/M3HRLBkCm8o


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 1, 2012)

He eats well I putting my order in on Wednesday for hair today godzilla hasn't free roamed yet my apartment isnt tegu proof

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 1, 2012)

This is just my closet lol well HIS closet


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 1, 2012)

Thats nixe I need some room I dont know y but I have a fear of being bitten or Godzilla getting away even in the bathroom

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lol Kirby got me but hardly at all was my fault but he's more content to follow me around than to run away from me


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 1, 2012)

Thats good Godzilla bit me once because he was hungry and I smelled like bacon

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 2, 2012)

I cannot believe the high white! Ahem...can I have him back??? jk


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 2, 2012)

Looking at the rest of the photos you just posted. I love it when they make little tegu doughnuts!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 2, 2012)

_Ditto ^ ^ ^ he's looking great  I like his little burnt nose._


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 2, 2012)

Haha thanks!! I need to change the light in the closet it flushes him out he's WAY more white than that lol


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 2, 2012)

Well Kirby got a new supplier for food today  she even gave him a free grab bag of goodies to see what size he would need! She'll be supplying rabbits (still born and day old up to 25 lbs!), duck, geese, chickens, talapia, and she's hoping to start producing quail!! Best part she's local and only supplying me and one other person!!

[attachment=5899]


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 5, 2012)

Some new pics!!

[attachment=5902]

[attachment=5903]

And look he's had this blue on his head since I got home he has these blue hues all over 
[attachment=5904]


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 6, 2012)

He is looking real good man

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks he has that blue all over!


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 6, 2012)

Interesting. I'll have to check out mine when he gets out. Chris called him Minty which always sticks with me, lol. His green faded out to like a mint/blue then went white.


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yea it's so cool my friend here has a ChacoanXblue and he had NO blue but kirby does lol!! I just find it strange lol he's had it for ever it seems


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just some updates on Kirby he's growing like a champ! And is super sweet! Here are a few pics 

His colors are dull because he's about to shed again sorry lol

[attachment=6007]
[attachment=6008]
[attachment=6009]
[attachment=6010]
[attachment=6011]


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good and growing great job

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well I'm out of town for my birthday and thought I'd pop in a update (ill get ya some new pics later) Kirby will be 6 months old on the 14th he's right at 34 inches long he's super sweet has amazing sheds is super healthy growing like a weed his colors just get more and more intense every shed he's a great eater and awesome in every way I get nothing but compliments from him everywhere he's seen! Laura you did a amazing job!

[attachment=6088]

[attachment=6089]

Also while out of town for my bday I got a new pet to show off haha! Perseus the emperor!

[attachment=6090]


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice im a Scorpio

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice! Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 5, 2013)

Will u be breeding hybrids again Laura

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 5, 2013)

If all goes well, that is my plan for this year.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok cool I might want one unless I find a blue female

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 6, 2013)

Haha I'm in no hurry for another Ioce my Kirby to death and he's all I need at the moment


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 6, 2013)

Same here but I had the chance I would

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## KSTAR (Jan 6, 2013)

Kirby is looking good! Can't wait for chunk to get bigger


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok a few more pics! We were hangin out in his closet today 

[attachment=6109]

[attachment=6110]

[attachment=6111]


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 7, 2013)

Looking good kirby u doing a great job man how big is he now

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 7, 2013)

He's at 34-35 inches


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice Godzilla passed him

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 12, 2013)

A few new pics  

[attachment=6141]

[attachment=6142]

[attachment=6143]


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 12, 2013)

Love thatb he is so tame

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 12, 2013)

Lol bud he's a puppy


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: RE: Kirby's Thread*



Deac77 said:


> Lol bud he's a puppy



Nice

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 14, 2013)

Fresh shed thought I'd show off his colors! 

[attachment=6168]

[attachment=6169]

And snuggled with me 

[attachment=6170]


----------



## Skeetzy (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm so jealous! Hoping mine wakes up soon, it's been slowly warming up during the nights/mornings, so hoping that gets him to wake up.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 14, 2013)

Looking good

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 14, 2013)

Mine too, Skeetzy. I've even uncovered him and picked him up a couple of times. He just goes back under the aspen. But all my adults are now awake and have eaten at least one small meal. So I'm getting optimistic.


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 14, 2013)

That's great! I'm ready to see how they do!


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 20, 2013)

Just a few new photos of Kirby 

[attachment=6200]

[attachment=6201]

[attachment=6202]

[attachment=6203]

[attachment=6204]

[attachment=6205]

[attachment=6206]

[attachment=6207]


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Update day! Kirby is officially 3 foot long he's a big boy haha (still hoping for male but not sure) he's doing good growing well excellent sheds and all around happy and healthy he's tamed down amazingly and will follow me around the room he's a great addition to my family although he HATES my dog haha well here are a few pics

[attachment=6330]

On the road! We travel weekly lol
[attachment=6331]

Thought I had more haha ill get some later


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 1, 2013)

Where do you go?


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 1, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> Where do you go?



I'm in the process of moving to a town 2 hours away and go there weekly looking for apartments and jobs haha Kirby goes with me we stay with my friend kirby has his own setup there and everything haha he's a really good traveler at this points it's like we live in Lubbock and I just drive to midland for work haha


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 2, 2013)

Haha. My tegu Blizzard goes with me for educational shows. She has a carrier and all that. If it has been a busy week, I'll give her a chicken nugget or bite of hamburger from the drive-thru.


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 2, 2013)

Kirby's bad! He stole food off our plate the other day I was sitting on the floor watching tv and eating lettin him free roam a bit next thing I know half my turkey sandwich was running across the floor lol!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Awwww I can't wait to have such moments with niles. Damn this hibernation!!!!! Grrrrrr

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 2, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Awwww I can't wait to have such moments with niles. Damn this hibernation!!!!! Grrrrrr
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



It's not as glorious as you think lol


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Haha. I just miss him so much.snuggling in a sunbeam on my bed  he's so cute. <3 he woke up only like 3 days to drink and eat one cricket. I thought he was coming out of it but he tricked me.... grrrrr 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 10, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Haha. I just miss him so much.snuggling in a sunbeam on my bed  he's so cute. <3 he woke up only like 3 days to drink and eat one cricket. I thought he was coming out of it but he tricked me.... grrrrr
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Awe I can't wait for him to come out Ill be upset when Kirby goes down next year


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 21, 2013)

It was finally warm enough for Kirby to go outside today! We had a good time outside and spent nearly a hour out there lol

[attachment=6524]

[attachment=6525]

[attachment=6526]

[attachment=6527]

[attachment=6528]


http://youtu.be/ffjPFh_pbE4


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 22, 2013)

Kir by getting chunky now looking good

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Omg the pic of him w little harness and his feet up on the (is is tote lid?) ...he looks so cute I want to die. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 22, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Omg the pic of him w little harness and his feet up on the (is is tote lid?) ...he looks so cute I want to die.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Yea it's a tote lid lol we were working in the fish aquarium the day before he was drinking fresh rain water on it after being outside for like a hour haha

Thank you btw he is adorable


----------



## Deac77 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just having some fun with some tegu pics 

[attachment=6583]

[attachment=6584]

[attachment=6585]


----------



## Deac77 (Apr 13, 2013)

Kirby is growing like a weed he's currently 38.5" long! Going through the "puberty" stage but other than that we are doing great! Here's some updated pics hope ya enjoy!


----------



## Deac77 (May 18, 2013)

Couple more photos of Kirby!


----------



## chitodadon (May 18, 2013)

Lookibg great how big is he now

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Logie_Bear (May 18, 2013)

Kirby is just getting prettier and prettier! I love the black circles with red spots. He looks like he has lil flower patterns on his back. I love it.  What sort of harness do you use for him? Is it one of the ones designed for ferrets?


----------



## Deac77 (May 19, 2013)

He's right at 40" long now 


He's been upgraded to kitten/cat harness lol he used the ferret ones but out grew them a while back


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 20, 2013)

Those are some great pictures. I can't wait until it warms up around here so I can take loo loo out.


----------



## Deac77 (May 21, 2013)

herpgirl2510 said:


> Those are some great pictures. I can't wait until it warms up around here so I can take loo loo out.




Thanks! She loves it, she was pretty clingy yesterday I've been working the last 7 days (12 hour night shifts) and she's acting like I've abandoned her lol here are a few more


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey guys sorry for being gone so long! But Kirby is doing amazing she even has a new roommate!























And now we have Charlie!!!


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 10, 2013)

They are both gorgeous!


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 10, 2013)

Kirby is awesome and I remember seeing that picture on the for sale ad and I was too late when I got to Laura to buy one...awesome once again @Deac77


----------



## glk832 (Mar 18, 2014)

Your tegu looks really good.


----------



## Deac77 (Mar 18, 2014)

glk832 said:


> Your tegu looks really good.




Thank you! I'll have to get some update photos


----------



## magnetx (Apr 11, 2014)

GREAT THREAD! they are really auwesome!!!


----------



## Deac77 (Apr 11, 2014)

magnetx said:


> GREAT THREAD! they are really auwesome!!!




Thanks I'll have to post some more recent photos.


----------



## SamBobCat (Jun 24, 2014)

Update?


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 25, 2014)

Haha I rarely come in this forum anymore but sure! Kirby turned 2 on the 14th f this month she's massive and a beautiful girl!! She's living outside for the summer so her whites are coved with dirt!!!


----------



## SamBobCat (Jun 25, 2014)

She's huge!!! And beautiful might I add


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 25, 2014)

SamBobCat said:


> She's huge!!! And beautiful might I add



Just over 4 foot


----------



## SamBobCat (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeez!!!


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 25, 2014)

SamBobCat said:


> Jeez!!!



Not bad for 2 years old


----------

